# Failed shower system



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> The systems are very easy to install properly in my opinion.
> 
> Tom


You're another detail-oriented guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> The picture I posted is from the same time frame as the one in the video.
> 
> Notice we never saw the drain body with the grate removed?
> 
> Tom


Seems silly to not use one continous piece during the install...

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I watched the vid. At the 13 min mark what I is see very clearly is a catastrophic failure in the bond between membrane and grate housing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> The picture I posted is from the same time frame as the one in the video.
> 
> Notice we never saw the drain body with the grate removed?
> 
> Tom


Tom he added this to his video description:

"After this upload, Noble reached out to me and informed me that this was not their drain in this video. A separate company sold this drain kit to the customer, via the internet, as an "aftermarket" kit. I have edited out portions of the original video, as I do not want to correlate this drain problem to the Noble company. I repeat, THIS IS NOT a failure due to the Noble Company membrane. In fact the membrane seems to have worked quite well over 13 years of residential use. The failure came from the aftermarket company that sealed the membrane to the stainless with an improper sealant. This is an important lesson to anyone who purchases building materials over the internet (like Amazon) that they may not be getting what they are expecting. Please purchase building materials and tools from reputable suppliers, preferably a NTCA recognized source. 
I will be making a follow up video showing the rebuild.﻿"


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I watched the vid. At the 13 min mark what I is see very clearly is a catastrophic failure in the bond between membrane and grate housing.


6:00 mark, clear enough.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> You're another detail-oriented guy. :thumbsup:


Head village idiot....

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Tom he added this to his video description:
> 
> "After this upload, Noble reached out to me and informed me that this was not their drain in this video. A separate company sold this drain kit to the customer, via the internet, as an "aftermarket" kit. I have edited out portions of the original video, as I do not want to correlate this drain problem to the Noble company. I repeat, THIS IS NOT a failure due to the Noble Company membrane. In fact the membrane seems to have worked quite well over 13 years of residential use. The failure came from the aftermarket company that sealed the membrane to the stainless with an improper sealant. This is an important lesson to anyone who purchases building materials over the internet (like Amazon) that they may not be getting what they are expecting. Please purchase building materials and tools from reputable suppliers, preferably a NTCA recognized source.
> I will be making a follow up video showing the rebuild.﻿"


Thanks for posting this.

Appears to be a plastic body to me not stainless, but looks can be deceiving.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> I meant the proper "sealant". It just pisses me off so much that I "mis-spoke". And I'm mixing my storied since it infuriates me so....a wedi demo got to me once.
> 
> Also, I don't want to have an argument with you personally. I know you are pretty damned anal about making it right (a compliment). My issue is that when an install requires so many hoops to jump through and get just right, maybe it's not all that great a method after all.


I guess I just don't see it as hoops. I set the pan in thinset, set the membrane with thinset and tile a few hours later. Nobel is even easier.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> A couple hundred years of proving the system.
> 
> Would be very surprised if Noble is using the exact same method today as when that product in the video was made.
> 
> ...


Couple hundred? We haven't had indoor plumbing for that long. PVC havsn't been around that long let alone PVC liners. So no method is as it was when it first came out. It's an ever evolving game.

Schluter has been around for 50 years. It has decades of history.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Head village idiot....
> 
> Tom


I am the assistant to the Head village idiot.


----------

